# Spinal Cord Stimulator Trials



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2008)

One of the facilites that I am working for has started performing Spinal Cord Stimulator Trials as outpatient encounters.  If you could, please give me some insight on how your facility is CPT coding the Trials as opposed to the permanent implantation of the stimulator.  I have been performing research, but it gets a bit confusing.

Thanks!


----------



## Diane Rozak (Sep 25, 2008)

*Trial Spinal Cord Stimulators*

Trial SCS

    CPT Code 63650 Percutaneous implantation of neurostimulator 
    if they do a SCS Trial Dual code 63650 twice.  For each neurostimulator
    there are 8 electrodes you code each electrode L8680 X 8. If they do
    a SCS Trial Dual you would code L8680 X16.  


 Diane Rozak CPC-H, CPC-GI


----------



## kfrycpc (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi Diane....could you help me?

I've recently starting coding spinal cord stimulators.  Can you tell me if the below is correct coding?

1.Insertion of Medtronic permanent spinal cord stimulator, battery and generator under fluoroscopic guidance  *63650 x2 for the stimulator and two leads, 63685 for the battery*
2.Two Leads: 1 Medtronic advanced battery 2 Medtronic anchor  *L8680 x 2 for 2 leads* and* L8699 x 2 for the anchors*

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 15, 2020)

kfrycpc, it would depend on the setting, if you do need to use L codes, I noticed I didn't see one for the IPG/Battery



			https://www.medtronic.com/content/dam/medtronic-com/professional/documents/spinal-cord-stimulation-reimbursement-guide.pdf
		


Pulse Generator
 L8679 Implantable neurostimulator pulse generator, any type
 L8687 Implantable neurostimulator pulse generator, dual array, rechargeable, includes extension
 L8688 Implantable neurostimulator pulse generator, dual array, non-rechargeable, includes extension


----------

